# How do all of you sell your goat milk legally?



## herdsman (Dec 8, 2012)

How do all of you sell your goat milk legally?  Is it easy to sell soap or fudge? Or what else can I do with it to sell it since its illeagal to sell raw in Ohio.
THANKS


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 8, 2012)

Good question. Can not sell it here in Ga either. From what I have been told.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Dec 8, 2012)

Look to your local laws about selling raw mlk as 'pet consumption only' . Thats how most people get around the laws here in Cali. When someone see's an ad like that, we know its code for 'Im selling you milk to do whatever you want with, but I HAVE to say its for pets, so contact me and we can figure this out between ourselves' (wink wink)

Dont know about the other stuff, but usually as long as you arent marketing your raw milk specificaly for drinking (some foods and cheeses are legal to sell depending on age and type) its all ok. Soaps I think are ok since you dont eat or drink them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 8, 2012)

You would have to look into the food laws in Ohio for the fudge. I think at minimum you have to have a label that states all ingredients. Not sure if it would be ok to have raw goat milk as an ingredient. Soap should be no problem in selling since you don't eat it.

All my milk and any milk products I have made have strictly been for personal consumption since I'm in Ohio and don't want to be bothered by the feds.


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 8, 2012)

Might want to check the laws in your state to see if it's legal to sell shares; that's what a lot of people do here in VA.


----------



## herdsman (Dec 8, 2012)

It said I can load someone my animal they milk it and keep the milk I think that is shares? But anyway that is what I can do. Might just go the soap rout because I cant sell for animal consumption in Ohio


----------

